# Wasting Sickness?



## Zokk (Apr 12, 2014)

I should have posted this earlier.

I had a mouse who died last night, he was 4 weeks and 3 days old. He stopped growing when he was abut 3 weeks old. I saw him eat and drink so I assumed he was just naturally small; until the last couple days when he became lethargic and was always cold.

He was born to a pet store doe and buck, the buck had longer fur than average. The doe gave birth to five pups, one still born and four bucks. All of the bucks were about the same size, opening their ears on day 3-4 and eyes on day 14. The buck that died had the longest coat out of the four, that was the main difference besides color. Two were self black and two were self coffee, I think. The one that died was coffee.

What I am concerned about is that this could be genetically related and that his sibling could pass down the gene and because it doesn't seem to show up until so late I can't deal with it early on.

To summarize, do I need to remove the three remaining males from my breeding program?


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

hey well could have been a runt


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

some mice fail to thrive when they are separated from their mother and dont make it ... thats why I usually keep all mice until 6 weeks before re homing any mice I breed .... the fact that he came from petshop mice could have made things more complicated as many pet shop mice are over bred and not given chance to recover before having another litter ... Im not in any way saying that you did that but their parents and grandparents may have been bred like that and have weaker tollerances x sorry for your loss


----------

